# Necreauxsis MMX: Cirque Macabre (2010)



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

Necreauxsis is a French spin on the word "necrosis," which means "the death of most or all of the cells in an organ or tissue due to disease, injury, or failure of the blood supply." Before Necreauxsis (abbreviated to NCRX), we were Creep-Thru haunt, then CreepShow, then NCRX the final 2 years.

Sadly, the last time any of us did a haunt was 6 years ago. It's been far too long since that last beautiful Halloween season, and as it is, there's not much of a chance of us doing something again. I guess I was feeling hyper-nostalgic this evening...and with the holiday right around the corner, I love seeing the hype and prep for others' haunts, too!

In 2013, we were presented with the chance to design another haunt on a scale that rivaled that of one of Universal's mazes. Unfortunately, we couldn't come up with the resources to fully realize the vision, so it fell through. At the end of the post is an intro video I put together that would have become part of a Kickstarter campaign to help raise funds (we were going to need at least $20,000) to consider pulling it off. I didn't expect to get that much on KS, but we had someone who would have footed the bill almost entirely...if only everything panned out. The video is a compilation of all the haunts we did from 2007-2010.

Anyway, this is our haunt from 2010 (MMX in roman numerals).

It was titled Cirque Macabre...

The Entrance was designed as a "big top," with performers entertaining guests while they waited to enter.













































The old video promo:





I originally wrote this post to encompass the entire haunt and include 32 pictures, apparently. I'm a bit of a novelist at heart. I'll have to do this in segments, so more to follow....


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

Once inside, a long corridor lined with masks fed you into a festive UV-bathed party heralded by hulahoop-skirted clowns. No pictures of the party, really...just a shot of the balloons and streamers that tried to create a path through the room.









































The UV bathing was provided by a UV canon, which is one helluva piece of equipment. Sad it wasn't photographed in action :[


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

The following room was the last "cirque"-themed concept before getting abstract. It was a small seance scene led by two gypsies.

















Exit into another hallway, through some doors and webbing before getting into was was designed as the "backstage" of the circus.


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

Blue door took the guest into this room, which led into a dead end where the human-lion hybrid chased you out into a totally new space. The massive wall with the frames (left of actor) moved to reveal a new path once patrons came back through. The scene would reset between groups. 









Follow carpet path to the right...









...then into the beast.


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

Turn right back around and find this path now revealed:

















Approaching exit:


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

A precarious and turbulent climb up:

















A chatoic, colorful and screeching descent:









That's it for that one, folks! We were an abstract outfit, with lots of inspiration that year taken from Cirque du Soleil, hence the title "Cirque Macabre."


----------



## NCRX (Jul 26, 2016)

The audio I used for some of the rooms of the haunt:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zowie! What a production!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully detailed! You can tell a whole lot of sweat and heart went into your setup.


----------

